# 

## homecactus

Witam, 
Przymierzam się do położenia blachy na rąbek stojący, jednak nie tej tradycyjnej, z ALU-Cynku, miękkiej, z rąbkiem giętym przez dekarzy, lecz tzw. Paneli na rąbek, ja przymierzam się do modelu Prime Click (kolor 035, czyli ciemny grafit)

http://www.budmat.pl/pdf/folder_blac...bek_budmat.pdf

Blachę taką wybrałem, bo:
- nie trzeba deskować (a mam nieużytkowe poddasze)
- cena niewiele większa niż tradycyjna blachodachówka, a o wiele bardziej nam się podoba, gdyż budujemy dom nowoczesny 
- kładzie się jak blachodachówkę, co jest ważne w aspekcie kosztowym (bo tradycyjna blacha na rąbek to koszty olbrzymie)

Czy ktoś z was ma tą blachę i mógłby podzielić się doświadczeniami oraz zdjęciami? Ciężko coś znaleść w internecie, bo to produkt dość nowy i mało popularny

Pozdrawiam

----------


## koka1

Witam!
Może i byłabym zainteresowana takim pokryciem, ale obawiam się jego ceny, bo przy moim dachu kopertowym i 30 st. nachylenia połaci, o łącznej powierzchni więźby ok. 295 m kw., to chyba będzie droga inwestycja mimo wszystko.
Ale sprawdzę jak to finansowo wygląda , czy faktycznie w Budmacie będzie taniej i o ile, w stosunku do blachodachówki.
Mam pytanie, gdzie znaleźć ich paletę RAL, adekwatną do pokrycia z blach na rąbek?
Jak możesz, poproszę o podesłanie linka, bo jakoś, jak na produkt, który od sierpnia na rynku, to na razie nic nie znalazłam.
Pozdrawiam,
kasia.

----------


## TOMI1975

A sprawdzaliście ofertę Prószyńskiego? Oni takze mają takie panele...Sam będę nimi pokrywał swój dach, jednak póki co nie robiłem rozeznania cenowego. Na logikę to te panele powinny byc w cenie blachodachówki.

----------


## Jacek Kulik

> A sprawdzaliście ofertę Prószyńskiego? Oni takze mają takie panele...Sam będę nimi pokrywał swój dach, jednak póki co nie robiłem rozeznania cenowego. Na logikę to te panele powinny byc w cenie blachodachówki.


Na logikę powinny kosztować tyle co blachodachówka , niestety tak nie jest , w Budmacie blacha SSAB mat ok 33 netto /m2 detal , a click ok 39.
Ale u nich tzw "click" to nowość , nie przetestowane w praktyce.
Ruukki ma największy staż ale ceny grubo powyzej 40  zł netto/m2
Plannja pośrodku 41 netto/m2 clicka , oczywiście w SSAB mat.
W tzw szwedzie od niedawna dostępne jeszcze w Lindabie

----------


## TOMI1975

Sprawdziłem u Prószyńskiego i ceny kształtuja się następująco :
*panele PD-500* 
połysk  38,45
mat  39,80
mat grub.  40,26
poliuretan  58,29
*panele PD-300* 
połysk  42,84
mat  44,30
mat grub.  44,79
poliuretan  64,87
tanio nie jest - ale z drugiej strony to i tak jedno z najtanszych pkryc zwłaszcza jeśli kładzie się je na łatach a nie na deskowaniu. Budmat tanszy jednak nieco...

----------


## homecactus

Panele na rąbek stojący na tzw. Click są droższe niż blachodachówka, ale niewiele. (mi wyszło 10% różnicy w cenie m2).
Dodatkowe różnice są w: Gąsiorach (do paneli na rąbek znacznie tańsze - takie jak do blach trapezowych), w dodatkowych podkładkach pod gąsiory niezbędnych przy blasze na rąbek (koszt m2 podkładki podobny do ceny gąsiora). Jednocześnie, na dachach kopertowych blacha na rąbek wychodzi lepiej - bo pasy są węższe (31cm lub 51cm), co oznacza, że mniejszy jest odrzut.
Blachę dziś zamówiłem bezpośrednio w budmacie - tak wychodziło najlepiej cenowo. 

Co do kolorystyki - Budmat bardzo słabo podaje kolorystykę, można czasem spotkać coś na stronach dystrybutorów. 
My chcieliśmy blachę w odcieniach szarości/grafitu i przeglądaliśmy następujące:
- jasny grafit (087)
- ciemny grafit (035) (ten wybraliśmy)
- czarny (015) - ten to jest chyba RAL 9005

Osobiście uważam, że jedyna opcja na wybór koloru to zapytać, gdzie dach w takim kolorze można obejrzeć - zupełnie inaczej wszystko wygląda na monitorze, inaczej na próbkach dostępnych w salonach sprzedaży, a jeszcze inaczej na gotowym dachu,

Oczywiście panel na rąbek Budmat sprzedaje we wszystkich dostępnych powłokach (i odpowiadających im kolorach) - my wybraliśmy poliester Mat 035, gwarancja 10lat. (mieliśmy chęć na 30 letnią gwarancję,a le powłoki nova wydają mi się zbyt błyszczące, nawet nova mat)

W Budmacie blacha panelowa click na rąbek to nowość, ale jak patrzę, budmat kopiuje produkty Plannja, więc nie powinno być problemu :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam i czekam na zdjęcia innych użytkowników!

----------


## TOMI1975

homecactus,
a panele kładziesz na pełnym deskowaniu czy na łatach? Nie znalazłem info w materiałach budmatu nt. wariantów kładzenia paneli. Pruszyński ma jednak dość wyczerpujący folder techniczny na ten temat, z detalami, itp. Chyba, że coś przeoczyłem.
pozdro,
tom

----------


## homecactus

Ponieważ dach będzie nad poddaszem nieużytkowym, to nie deskuję - tylko łaty i kontrłaty + membrana.

A układanie - niewiele się to różni od blachodachówki, ale tam gdzie się różni - polecę majstrom stosować się do zaleceń Pruszyńskiego. 
Ogólnie - widziałem domy kryte na rąbek stojący - przy nowoczesnej architekturze - rewelacja.]

Nam cena w paneli na rąbek w powłoce poliester mat (SSAB) 035 prime Click o szerokości efektywnej 51,5cm wychodzi 15,75zł / mb (w przeliczeniu 30,58 /m2), dystrybutor - bezpośrednio Budmat.

Razem dach około >200m2 kopertowy, sporo połaci (dość skomplikowany), z rynnami stalowymi ocynkowanymi Flamingo (6 spustów z domu piętrowego), folią membrana Dachowa 3, jednym wyłazem, obróbkami i wszystkimi akcesoriami: równo 20tys zł (z fakturą VAT na 23%)
Sara z budmatu wychodziła trochę taniej (około 1000zł)

Więc nie ma tragedii, a na pewno taniej niż Plannja (a materiał - blacha ) ten sam.

----------


## TOMI1975

W sumie nie mam oporów przed budmatem i faktycznie można kłaść wg. wytycznych Pruszyńskiego. Ja mam poddasze użytkowe ale chcę kłaść na łatach tylko, trochę się obawiam o parametry akustyczne takiego dachu, ale jednak jest troche taniej. Co do walorów estetycznych to te panele świetnie pasuja do zwykłych prostych domów o współczesnej estetyce, nasz taki będzie więc nawet nie szukam alternatywnego pokrycia, no może jakaś płaska dachówka prostokątna, ale to już za wysokie progi cenowe jak dla nas...Pokaz swój dach jak już trochę go wykończysz, ciekaw jestem jak się ten budmat prezentuje.
pozdro

----------


## homecactus

TOMI1975 - też chcieliśmy płaską dachówkę, typu BRASS Tegalit, ale cenowo to niestety słabo wychodzi. 

Na poddasze użytkowe to nie wiem, czy jednak nie byłoby warto zadeskować, ze względu na akustykę właśnie, ale to jest wiadomo dodatkowy koszt. 

Blacha będzie leżała na takim oto domu:

----------


## koka1

Witam Panów!
No i ja mam także wstępne wyceny z mojego regionu, u Pruszyńskiego na panel 30 cm w powłoce mat, dali mi cenę 37,60 brutto, jak to powiedziano, efektywnego krycia. Może dałoby radę jeszcze coś uszczknąć. A BudMat, faktycznie konkurencyjny. Na mój dach przyjęto 310 m kw. efektywnego krycia i panel 307 mat wyceniono (z możliwością niewielkiej dalszej negocjacji) na 34 zł brutto, a całe niezbędne pokrycie z gąsiorami i innymi - 13.915 zł brutto. Także jak dla mnie - rewelacja. Mój przedstawiciel z BudMatu sam przyznał, że przy naszej "kopercie", odpad w panelu jest dużo mniejszy, niż w blachodachówce.
A mój pomysł z panelem, także zrodził się z potrzeby posiadania płaskiego dachu. Po rekonesansie płaskich dachówek, najlepszą ofertę cenową dostałam na dachówkę Kapstadt z Euronitu i wycena całego pokrycia betonowego wyniosła 18.500 brutto. Ale to beton, na ceramikę tym bardziej mnie nie stać, zatem moje zmagania bezsprzecznie wygrywa BudMat!!
U mnie teraz zrodził się jeszcze inny problem, bo pro forma zajrzałam do MPZP i doczytałam, że pokrycie dachu ma być z dachówki ceramicznej, bądź materiałów dachówkopodobnych. A CO TO JEST te materiały, to nawet Słownik Języka Polskiego nie wie. Nie wie też wydział planowania przestrzennego w mojej gminie, interpretować też nie chcą i odsyłają mnie do kierownika budowy. A ten, do gminy i kółko się zamyka. Teraz jeszcze mój Pan z BudMatu zaangażował się i tez wyjaśnia.
Jak dla mnie, sprawa płynna, bo skoro mogę mieć dach z dachówki ceramicznej, a takie obecnie produkują płaskie, to materiałem dachówkopodobnym będzie wówczas panel na rąbek, prawda? Ale jak to się będzie miało do odbioru budowlanego, życie pokaże.
I masz ci los, jak w końcu "zniosłam swe jajo" i po 3 tygodniach poszukiwania pokrycia dachowego znalazłam odpowiednie dla siebie i wizualnie i kosztowo, to może się okazać, że go nie będę mogła położyć....
Czytelników wątku pozdrawia
zdesperowana kasia.
ps. *homecactus*, śliczny domek, ładna więźba, my na naszą prefabrykowaną czekamy, montaż po 01 października i tez nie chcemy deskować.
pozdra.

No, to już wiem, nie mogę położyć tego pokrycia teraz, bez dodatkowych papierologii, bo dla Pana z gminy, to nie jest produkt dachówkopodobny.
Poza tym, na moim etapie, musi się obić o starostwo i jego wydział budownictwa, gdzie musiałabym złożyć wniosek o zmianę pokrycia dachowego na blachę na rąbek stojący. A wtedy starostwo zajrzy do MPZP i przeczyta pewnie to samo, co Pan z gminy.
Także wielka d....
Mogę spróbować, w sumie czemu nie, ale na domiar wszystkiego dowiedziałam się od moich fachowców z BudMatu, że do położenia paneli powinnam mieć bardziej blacharzy, a nie dekarzy, jest w tym wielka precyzja, zwłaszcza przy zaginaniu blachy przy gradach, a specjaliści za położenie takiego cuda biorą 60-80 zł/m.kw.
Oczywiście panowie z B. służą swoją ekipą :sad: 
Tyle u mnie, chyba się poddam, zwłaszcza, jak nasi rodzinni dekarze oświadczą, że nie kładli takiego cuda.
A jak u Was, czy Wasze miejscowe plany, bądź warunki zabudowy zezwalają na pokrycie dachu panelem??

----------


## homecactus

koka1: nasz plan miejscowy jest bardzo ogolnikowy - generalnie - prawie,że "róbta co chceta"

----------


## atenar

Witam. Materiałem dachówko podobnym jest np. REGOLA lub GERARD. Pozdrawiam.

Przy pokryciu na rąbek stojący obowiązują wymagania co do podłoża. Tak więc pełne deskowanie + mata wentylacyjna to podstawa. Jeżeli sprzedawca o tym nie wie lub nie mówi to coś nie tak.  Na dachu ze zdjęć jak najbardziej rąbek stojący z pełnym prawidłowym wykonaniem okuć. Brak desek i nieprawidłowe okucia to niezły koszt naprawy w niedługim czasie. Proponuje zapoznać się przed zakupem z wszystkimi wymaganiami pokryć na rąbek z każdej blachy do tego przeznaczonej co do samej blachy, przygotowania podłoża, sposobu prowadzenia prac i warunków atmosferycznych w czasie wykonywania prac. Pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMI1975

atenar,
sądzę, że pomyliłeś tradycyjne krycie blachą na rąbek - tu rzeczywiście tylko deskowanie pełne obowiązkowo+mata z panelami na rąbek, przy panelach na rąbek już takiego reżimu nie ma, przynajmniej wg. producentów. Pruszyński w swojej broszurze technicznej to potwierdza. Czy taka oszczędność ma sens to już inna kwestia...ja wciąż się zastanawiam.

Znalazłem jeszcze jednego producenta paneli na rąbek ale nic o nim nie wiem:

http://www.dtc.net.pl/panel-dachowy.html

----------


## Jacek Kulik

> atenar,
> sądzę, że pomyliłeś tradycyjne krycie blachą na rąbek - tu rzeczywiście tylko deskowanie pełne obowiązkowo+mata z panelami na rąbek, przy panelach na rąbek już takiego reżimu nie ma, przynajmniej wg. producentów. Pruszyński w swojej broszurze technicznej to potwierdza. Czy taka oszczędność ma sens to już inna kwestia...ja wciąż się zastanawiam.
> 
> Znalazłem jeszcze jednego producenta paneli na rąbek ale nic o nim nie wiem:
> 
> http://www.dtc.net.pl/panel-dachowy.html


Do niedawna DTC tłoczyło dla Budmatu wszystkie blachy na tzw rąbek

----------


## TOMI1975

Znaczy się nie jest to firma krzak, tyle, że po prostu zaczęli produkowac pod własną marką. To ok. A może ktoś ma doświadczenia z blachą na rabek (panele) lub blachodachówką położona na łatach a nie na pelnym deskowaniu? Glośno jest? Jakieś inne problemy? Będę wdzięczny za praktyczne obserwacje...
pozdr,
T

----------


## homecactus

Blachę na rąbek produkują praktycznie wszyscy znani producenci: Plannja, Pruszyński, Budmat, Blachotrapez. Ważniejszy jednak wydaje mi się wybór huty, ja osobiście zdecydowałem się na SSAB (BUDMAT), bo nie wiem jak z jakością blach Accelor Mital czy Tyssen Krup oferowanych np. przez Blachotrapez (a mam ich pod nosem..)

Obecnie - czekam na realizację zamówienia. Dekarz przychodzi w środę za tydzień.

----------


## sojek1

> Znaczy się nie jest to firma krzak, tyle, że po prostu zaczęli produkowac pod własną marką. To ok. A może ktoś ma doświadczenia z blachą na rabek (panele) lub blachodachówką położona na łatach a nie na pelnym deskowaniu? Glośno jest? Jakieś inne problemy? Będę wdzięczny za praktyczne obserwacje...
> pozdr,
> T


W przypadku zastosowania blachy na dachu bez pełnego deskowania polecam zakupić dobrej jakości membrane dachową. A to dlatego, że pod blachą bardzo lubi skraplać się woda. Tak samo należy przypilnować fachowców przy kładzeniu membrany, tak żeby na wszyskich koszach, wokół kominów itp odpowiednio ją zabezpieczyli. Przy zakupie zwracać uwagę na takie parametry jak wodoszczelność (niektóre mają W2 a niektóre W1).

----------


## TOMI1975

sojek,
dzięki za sugestię, coraz bardziej zastanawiam się czy jednak nie zrobić deskowania. Ktoś się orientuje o ile to może być drożej na prostym dachu (dwuspadowy) o pow. 115mkw? Chodzi o rząd wielkości, jeśli wydam tysiaka więcej to nie ma w ogóle kwestii, nie będę na tym oszczędzał, jeśli zaś kwota zbliżona jest bardziej to 5 tys. to już sprawa wygląda inaczej....

----------


## winiu1

Z metra sześciennego calówki za deskujesz ok. 30 mkw. Dolicz robociznę. 
Ps. Deskowanie i papa to najlepsze krycie wstępne, na tym niema co oszczędzać.

----------


## homecactus

> Ps. Deskowanie i papa to najlepsze krycie wstępne, na tym niema co oszczędzać.


Podchodząc w ten sposób na każdym etapie można nawet i podwoić koszt budowy domu. Moim zdaniem na każdym etapie budowy trzeba zastanowić się, czy warto dokładać za teoretycznie lepsze rozwiązania, bo dokładając 20% na każdym etapie budowy finalna cena domu wyjdzie +- 100 tys zł więcej, a nie zawsze ma to uzasadnienie.

Dla ludzi którzy budują, żeby uniknąć kupowania mieszkań za straszne pieniądze (dom 150m2 zamiast mieszkania 50m2),a nie mają nadmiaru budżetu, takie dokładanie może całkiem zdewaluować ich wstępne plany (bo np przed deskowanie dachu nie starczy im na płytki w kuchni)

A moim zdaniem, deskowanie nie zawsze jest uzasadnione, szczególnie pod blachę, choć jasne jest, że lepiej jest zadeskować. Na tej samej zasadzie wiadomo, lepiej nie oszczędzać i nie kupować malucha, tylko od razu mercedesa - to najlepsze auta, a będziesz miał na lata :Smile:

----------


## TOMI1975

Homecactus, utrafiłeś "panie" w samo sedno . 
Chcę zrobić dom w sam raz, tzn. nie przedobrzyć tam gdzie nie ma potrzeby. Nie sztuką jest przekonstruować budynek. Koszt deskowania nie powinien być jednak aż tak znaczący, więc chyba się na nie zdecyduję...

----------


## atenar

Jak sama nazwa wskazuje mowa tu o KONSTRUKCJI DACHU a więc pewne wymagania powinny być spełnione jak dla konstrukcji każdej przegrody pionowej mi poziomej. Jak wiadomo przegroda powinna spełniać oprócz warunków wytrzymałościowych także prawidłowe przejście termiczne i nierozerwalnie z tym związane przejście wilgoci. W 95% krzywa przejścia wilgoci jest pomijana jako zbędna a w dachu jest najważniejsza. Pierwszymi pomijającymi te obliczenia są producenci i sprzedawcy. Deskowanie z papą jest dobrym rozwiązaniem w wypadku gdy wykonana jest podwójna szczelina wentylacyjna. W każdym innym papa jest przegrodą hydrostatyczna o H=30000 i więcej i wywołuje punk rosy na powierzchni desek. Same deski zaś są jedynym stabilizatorem sztywności dachu i jedynym stabilizatorem termicznym całego przekroju dachu. szczególnie uwagę na to zwracali Niemcy w czasie wprowadzania swojego towaru na nasz rynek po odzyskaniu naszej niepodległości. Obecnie pytanie o krzywą przejścia wilgoci powoduje grymas na twarzy u zapytanego. Deski procentowo do całości dachu to około 10 % ale pamiętać trzeba że konstrukcja i pokrycie dachu to roboty zanikowe i dołożenie czegokolwiek w późniejszym okresie czasu lub bieżąca naprawa spartolonej roboty to koszty nieporównywalnie większe. Co do blachy, blachy na rąbek dowolny, wymagania są jasno określone przez technologie (nie mylić z informacją producenta lub sprzedawcy) w odpowiednich normach i przepisach. Już w kabarecie "DUDEK" mówili " Nie bądź Pan głąb. Praw fizyki Pan nie zmienisz. Dlatego ja stosuje zasadę że mądrzejszy od tysiącletnich doświadczeń nie jestem a jak bym był to ustanawiałbym nowe prawa.

----------


## winiu1

atenar Przed miesiącem rozebraliśmy dach płaski 40- letniej kamienicy ( konstrukcja dachu krokiew, deska calowa, papa na smołę ). Odzyskane deski wykorzystaliśmy na nowa konstrukcję dachu bo szkoda było wyrzucić, bo były w nienaruszonym stanie.

----------


## atenar

Ale dach był nieocieplony i wentylowany od spodu. Zgadza się. A ja w tym miesiącu rozbierałem dach 20 letni i pracownicy w kilku miejscach wpadli przez spróchniałe deski i wełnę po kolana do pokojów na poddaszu. i też kryte papą na lepiku. Bez wentylacji. I tu sprostowanie. To coś co było wełną wcale jej nie przypominało. A wymiana dachu nastąpiła tylko dlatego że krokwie w kilku miejsca po prostu się złamały jak się okazało z przegnicia.

----------


## winiu1

W tym przypadku dach się rozsypał bo była nieprawidłowa wentylacja między ociepleniem a deską. A nie dlatego że popa leżała bezpośrednio na deskach.

----------


## homecactus

My wczoraj dostaliśmy Panele na rąbek Prime Click na plac, pewnie za kilka dni pokażę efekty :Smile:

----------


## sojek1

> My wczoraj dostaliśmy Panele na rąbek Prime Click na plac, pewnie za kilka dni pokażę efekty


Homecactus możesz mi na priva zdradzić jaie ceny dostaliście, bo ja właśnie jestem w trakcie zakupu. Druga sprawa to napisz jaka powłoka i jaki kolor bo od tego też zależy cena.

Kupowaliście razem ze wszystkimi obróbkami blacharski mi na gotowo czy dekarz będzie robił z arkuszy blachy?
No i jeszcze ile czekaliście na materiał bo ostatnio przedstawiciel Budmatu mi powiedział że trzy tygodnie się czeka.

Powodzenia...

----------


## homecactus

Kolor 035 poliester Mat, SSAB.
Obróbki gięte z blachy płaskiej przez dekarzy
Na materiał czekaliśmy 2 tygodnie, od momentu zamówienia. Ale długo zeszło z wyceną, bo Budmat robi krótko te panele, i do wymiarowania wysyła do Płocka (bo dystrybutorzy nie mają doświadczenia w liczeniu), więc suma sumarum zeszło około miesiąca.

Blacha na dachu wygląda świetnie!
Pzdr

----------


## wibart

Jak dokładnie kładłeś blachę?
Deskowanie, łaty, jakieś folie? Bede wdzieczny za info bo też sie do tego przymierzam.

wibart

----------


## homecactus

bez deskowania, folia/membrana Marma Dachowa 3, kontrłaty klasycznie na każdą krokiew, łaty gęsto - co 18cm (żeby zabezpieczyć przed ewentualnym wypaczaniem pod ciężarem śniegu, a także, żeby się wygodnie chodziło, blacha na rąbek jest jednak bardzie wrażliwa, bo nie ma przetłoczeń i łatwiej się może pogiąć a i bardziej to będzie widać w razie czego - tak mi doradzili dekarze. Poza tym ja mam dach 22*, więc płaski, gdybym miał dom z poddaszem i kąt 40* to bym pewnie kładł łaty co 24, albo co 30cm. (rozstaw dziurek w blasze co 6cm)

Pzdr
homecactus

----------


## maggieQ

Wow, nareszcie jest coś na temat paneli na rąbek. Super!!!
z niecierpliwością czekam na pierwsze zdjęcia z realizacji Waszych dachów. 

My będziemy kłaść panele na wiosnę 2012. jeszcze nie wiemy jakie wlasnie jestesmy na etapie wyboru.

----------


## homecactus

Oto zdjęcie naszego domu już przykrytego (prawie - brakuje jeszcze kilku gąsiorów na garażu i części rynien)

----------


## maggieQ

wow, 
homecactus - jest suuper !!!
Dzieki jeszcze raz za wstawienie foty  :wink: ))
To jest wlasnie ten efekt jaki chce osiągnąć. Bomba!!!

----------


## homecactus

maggieQ, dzięki za miłe słowa, fajnie że się podoba - bo my robiliśmy to w ciemno, bazując jedynie na zdjęciach w Internecie, niezbyt szeroko dostępnych. Ale teraz jesteśmy zadowoleni.

Jakby co, zapraszam na budowę zobaczyć jak to wygląda - dom stoi w Tarczynie pod Warszawą.

----------


## maggieQ

No właśnie nie ma za wiele fotek w sieci. 

A z zaproszenia kto wie, kto wie... być może skorzystamy bo w tym samym powiecie się budujemy  :wink: ) Będziemy mieć to na uwadze. Dzięki.

Czy panele bezpośrednio ze strony BUDMATu zamawialiście czy przez jakiegoś przedstawiciela??
Szukam dostępnej kolorystyki paneli na ich stronie ale coś nie mogę znaleźć, źle szukam?

Czy Wasze panele mają te wyżłobienia po środku?? 
Bo w ofercie na stronie sa z takimi wyżłobieniami a na dachu widzę, ze za bardzo tego nie widać (co jest pozytywne).
Macie szerokość 515?

----------


## homecactus

Co do kolorystyki Budmatu - ciężko na stronie znaleść, bo jej po prostu nie ma :Smile: 
Możesz szukać na allegro - tam czasem ludzie wrzucają tabelę kolorów, ale ograniczoną. Więcej znajdziesz u dystrybutorów, bo mają wzorniki, ale bardzo małej wielkości - więc tak na prawdę trudno sobie wyobrazić jak będzie wyglądał dach. 
My chcieliśmy ciemny grafit - nasi znajomi akurat kładli z Budmatu SARĘ w tym kolorze (035) , więc pojechaliśmy zobaczyć i się nam podobał. Jaśnieszy grafit (kolor 087) jest moim zdaniem niezbyt ładny  - taki lekko niebieskawy, siny (też mam gdzieś zdjęcie, ale komórką więc słabo widać)
W ogóle kolorystyka BUDMAT zależy od producenta blachy. My chcieliśmy SSAB, więc kolory 035 czy 087 to kolory producenta SSAB, więc może tym tropem coś się da znaleść. 
Tutaj jest trochę kolorystyki Budmatu, ale np. naszego koloru (035) nie ma:
http://www.ambit.gda.pl/Blachodachowka/BudMat/Sara.htm

Mamy panel 515, są wyżłobienia, trochę je widać z bliska ale nie dużo, mi one jakoś nie przeszkadzają.
Gdybyś miała ochotę wpaść do Tarczyna, to dostaniesz ode mnie próbkę blachy porządnej wielkości, bo trochę odpadu się wala po budowie :Smile:  No chyba że chcecie inny kolor.

Pzdr

----------


## maggieQ

jeśli chodzi o kolorystykę, to chcemy raczej ciemną.
Albo taka jak Wy albo ciemniejszą, kto wie może zupełnie czarny. 
Czy jest jeszcze jakiś odcień pomiędzy Waszym a czarnym? czy kolejny to juz zupełna czerń?

Wygrzebałam gdzieś w necie adres e-mail do Płocka, poproszę o przesłanie kolorystyki. Może coś przyślą.

----------


## homecactus

Kolejny kolor to już czarny.

----------


## koka1

Nie, nooo, mucha nie siada  :smile: 
Prezentuje się ślicznie,
normalnie szok, jak to mawia mój trzylatek  :wink: 
Gratuluję!
Ach, ten mój durny MPZP ...
 :sad: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maggieQ

homecactus a rynny macie w tym samym kolorze czy 087?

----------


## homecactus

Rynny występują tylko w niektórych kolorach i my mamy dlatego 087, ale praktycznie nie widać różnicy na domu (może jeszcze spust się jako tako nieco odróżnia, ale rynien, które de fakto są na styku z dachem i wydaje się że powinno być widać różnicę - różnicy nie widać)

----------


## maggieQ

to dobrze wiedzieć. 

Jejku spadam z forum, bo od rana nic innego nie robię tylko wpatruję się w Wasze zdjęcie  :wink: )))  (i podziwiam)

----------


## asbe

homecactus - piękny dach i cały dom. Też będę budowała w gminie Tarczyn (na wiosnę). Dzisiaj właśnie ogarniam temat pokrycia, bo planowana wstępnie  blachodachówka nie bardzo mi  się podoba. Wpadłam na ten wątek, a tu taki piękny dach i to w mojej okolicy. Jak mnie nie przegonisz, to chętnie zerknę zza ogrodzenia. 
Gratuluję wyboru blachy - śliczna. 
Kto Wam kładł tę blachę, czy jesteście zadowoleni? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## homecactus

Cały dom (krycie również) robiła nam ekipa z małopolski - z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić, (zero konfliktów, jakieś małe poprawki, czy zmiany jakie nam przychodziły do głowy robili bez gadania, widać że mają doświadczenie i głowę do budowlanki).
Projekt indywidualny robił pan Mateusz Zajkowski z Z3Z Architekci z Piaseczna - młody,  ze świeżą i nowoczesną wizją budownictwa. 

Oczywiście zapraszam do obejrzenia, jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to szczegóły na priv. 
A gdzie się budujesz?

Pzdr

----------


## asbe

> Cały dom (krycie również) robiła nam ekipa z małopolski - z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić, (zero konfliktów, jakieś małe poprawki, czy zmiany jakie nam przychodziły do głowy robili bez gadania, widać że mają doświadczenie i głowę do budowlanki).
> Projekt indywidualny robił pan Mateusz Zajkowski z Z3Z Architekci z Piaseczna - młody,  ze świeżą i nowoczesną wizją budownictwa. 
> 
> Oczywiście zapraszam do obejrzenia, jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to szczegóły na priv. 
> A gdzie się budujesz?
> 
> Pzdr


Będę budowała w Kawęczynie. Mieszkam też blisko, bo Henryków -Urocze - chętnie podjadę zerknąć. Podeślij proszę namiary.

----------


## Jabar1975

My polozylismy we wrzesniu identyczna blache - nawet kolor sie zgadza. Firma, ktora to robila twierdzila ze to bardzo dobry material w sensie latwosci ukladania. Jako ze mielismy pelne deskowanie OSB i na to pape (chalupa stala przez ponad rok) - - zreszta robione to bylo z mysla o tytan cynku - to na to byly bite laty i kontrlaty.

 Tak czy inaczej bardzo polecamy - wyglada swietnie ten material na dachu i w rzeczywistosci nie jest az tak ciemny jak na probce (inne ulozenie w stosunku do slonca i wzroku obserwatora). 
rynny chcielismy prostokatne (bo okragle srednio do w miare nowoczesnego domu) - tutaj juz tak latwo z kolorem nie bylo - wzielismy rheinzink patynowany - odcien sie nieco rozni ale nie jest to az tak widoczne.
A stodola nasza stoi w Nadarzynie.

pozniej wkleje zdjecie w sensowniejszym rozmiarze.

----------


## Jabar1975

takie cos

----------


## homecactus

Jabar1975 - bardzo ładny!

----------


## pepe2009

Witam..
  Mam pytanie czy te panele PRIME CLICK z Budmat'u mają przetłoczenia przez środek? Bo na folderze są a na zdjęciach ich nie widzę. I niestety nie ma już w ofercie koloru 035 - jest tylko ten jaśniejszy grafit 087(czyli taki jak rynny)......

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Plannja posiada kolor 035 mat , u nich nazywa się grafitowoszary lub 10 mat

----------


## Jabar1975

pepe2009 - mają delikatne przetłoczenia - z dołu praktycznie niewidoczne.

----------


## damianwlkp

witam takze bede chcial pokryc dach na rabek zastanawiam sie nad firma faktycznie budmat ma dobra cene ale zastanawiam sie nad pruszynski lub rukki maja panel z taka powlaka puralmat jest to taka chropowata male zaglebienia ciekawi mnie efekt gdzies na dachu tego pokrycia i jeszcze jedno napotkalem w sieci fotki dachu gdzie blacha sie faluje nie na kazdym panelu ale jest to widoczne czy u was tez to wystepuje???? bo jakos to mnie zastanowilo poniewaz u mnie bedzie kilka odcinkow po 9m i boje sie by taki efekt niepowstal bo bardzo nieladnie to wygladalo by. Jestem z Wlkp jak ktos w okolicy ma taki daszek chetnie podjade

----------


## Baster_t

Kolego musisz znaleźć naprawdę solidnego wykonawcę. Sporo dachów faluje, taki urok blachy płaskiej, przy okazji wyolbrzymiany przez niechlujne wykonawstwo.

Ja jestem jedną z ofiar falowania. Trochę uratowaliśmy sprawę, ale do ideału trochę jeszcze brakuje. Ja mam najdłuższą blachę 7,80 m.

Poczytaj temat na tym forum o falowaniu.
Polecam również inne fora: http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/3359...o-dachu#194007
http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/3357...lacha-na-rabek

----------


## damianwlkp

dzis podzwonile troszke mam dostac  namiar fachowcow co juz to robili i jakies adresy na domki juz pokryte tym dam tez do wyceny do firmy ruukki jakos ich ptrzedstawiciej najbardziej profesjonalnie to wyjasnil i polecil by sie spotkac i poogladac juz zrobione dachy i bardzo chce sie angazowac w to by rozpowszechniac rabek

----------


## Baster_t

Można usłyszeć głosy, że to najlepsza blacha do krycia rąbkiem. Jednak moim zdaniem nawet najlepszą blachę można kiepsko położyć  :smile: 
Też miałem dobrą ofertę na Ruukki, ale kolorystycznie bardziej podszedł mi Bratex. Warto rozważyć krycie rąbkiem 30 cm (mniejsze ryzyko falowania).

----------


## damianwlkp

te tak mysle ze iz bedzie wezsza to mniejsze ryzyko pfalowania dzis rozmawialem znowu z przedstawicielem ruukki jest bardzo zaangazowany jezeli chodzi o rabek poniewaz chca go rozpowrzechnic i cena ma byc tez dobra zaraz polecil mi ekipe co u nich zaklada takie dachy tez rozmawiaja profesjonalnie cenowo okolo 35 a 40 za m2 latowanie polozenie foli i rabka w weekend mamy sie spotkac i ustalic co i jak. Namyslam sie nad blacha ruukki o powierzchni skurki pomaranczy na niej podobno niewidac zalaman itd tak twierdzil przedstawiciel ale ona jest najdrozsza zobaczymy co wymysla i policza a i dach ma byc bez deskowania tylko latowany wtedy niby najrowniej maga go polozyc

----------


## generalx

Nie wierzcie w cokolwiek co mówi przedstawiciel handlowy jakiejkolwiek firmy. Równie dobrze mogliby być politykami- taka sama wiarygodność. Przedstawiciel handlowy znika w momencie zapłacenia przez was faktury i później już was nie poznaje- a do tego momentu to ożeniłby was nawet z własną córką. Niestety właśnie muszę teraz reklamować blachę na rombek w systemie na click i pierwsze co chciał zrobić przedstawiciel handlowy to ze mnie idiotę. Na moim przykładzie uważam że wszelkie systemy dachowe na click to porażka- może to i ładne ale ni jak funkcjonalne. Co z tego że się łatwo kładzie- skoro po roku masz już dosyć hałasu- a sami wiecie ile czasu trzeba np  w kredycie spłacać taki dach. Dziś jestem tego zdania że jeżeli dach ma tak wyglądać to osobiście bym wziął zwykłą blachę trapezową- nawet ocynk- malowanie min co 10 lat i nikt wam nie wciska kitu z gwarancją, albo dać majstrowi zarobić i niech kładzie tradycyjną blachę na rombek.

----------


## damianwlkp

a jakiej firmy masz polozona bleche???? i jakiej szerokosci 50 , 30??? pisales o halasie a co mianowici z tym jest tz padajacy deszcz czy wiatr ja podwiewa i wali o krokwie??? tez nurtuja nie takie sprawy i ciagle zastanawiam sie i kalkuluje co i jak dlatego mysle nad blacha ruukki on jest wytlaczana ma powierzchnie skorki pomaranczy i w to moge uwierzyc ze jest sztywniejsza i mniej na niej widac pofalowan jak by co i do tego od spodu ma juz podklejona warstwe wygluszajaca. Takze mysle o blasze z pruszynskiego natknalem sie na nia niedawno bo to w miare nowosc ona cala jest lekko pofalowana co calkowice eliminuje jakies refleksy czy pofalowanie ale niejest juz taka gladka

----------


## generalx

Mam planie emka click. Pasy są chyba 0,5 metra- chyba bo innych raczej nie mieli. Blacha normalnie z przetłoczeniami. Dach mam na pełnym deskowaniu z papą, blacha ułożona na łatach. a hałas jak deszcz pada jestem w stanie zaakceptować- bo to jak w standardowej blachodachówce. Problem się pojawia przy zmiennych podmuchach wiatrów. Blacha zaczyna tłuc o łaty- a jest to takie gwałtowne że wrażenie jest jakby piorun w chałupę strzelił. Do tego wezwany przedstawiciel handlowy najpierw próbował mi wcisnąć że jak ocieplę dach to przestanie to hałasować, a jak chciałem potwierdzenie że mimo hałasującej blachy nadal obowiązuje gwarancja na powłokę lakierniczą to zaczął już ściemniać. Dach zamontowany zgodnie dokumentacją plani aktualna w tamtym momencie- która nie uwzględniała montarzu mat głuszących i przykrecanie co drugą łatę. Poźniej to zmienili więc wiedzą o problemie. Mimo twierdzenia handlowca że blacha na końcu nie jest zagięta i zawiewa pod nią(co jest bzdurą bo w dokumentacji jest nawet o zapewnieniu wentylacji pod blachą) nie zgadzam się z tym bo: mam garaż którego krawędź dachu jest prostopadła do krawędzi dachu domu i niezależnie od kierunku wiatru na obu dachach widać "meksykańską falę". Co więcej mam jeszcze ten szajs na elewacji która też niemiłosiernie tłucze. Razem do kupy: czyli w sumie cena 2x większa, podejście w razie reklamacji , robienie z ludzi idiotów z twierdzeniem że przecież ma się "coś innego" na dachu i tak na "chłopski rozum" z jakiegoś powodu do tej pory ręcznie majstry to robili tak że nie hałasuje(mojego wujka dach robiony na rąbek z zwykłego ocynku ma ponad 20 lat i nie wydaje ani jednego takiego dźwięku) będę każdemu odradzał stosowanie tego typu blach, niezależnie od producenta.

----------


## Jan P.

Teraz, żeby nie hałasowało to farmery z wierzchu. Jan.

----------


## damianwlkp

czyli pod twoja blacha niemasz juz zadnej maty ani folii to by pewnie wyeliminowalo te halasy. Taki dach sie nam z zona podoba i sami juz niewiemy jutro przyjedzie wykonawca ustalimy co i jak zapewnia ze nic sie niemoze dziac wezme kilka adresow od niego gdzie kladli i pojade pogadac z ludzmi on odrazu mowil ze najlepiej blacha to 30 gesto laty i mata pod blache wtedy gwarantuje ze nic sie niestanie ale jak kolego piszesz roznie to potem bywa dlatego tez zasiegne opinie u ludzi jakim to kladl mysle ze odpowiedza uczciwie blacha z ruukki skorka pomaranczy ma juz sama w sobie podklejona taka mate wiec ten problem wszystkim jest znany

----------


## generalx

Od tego jest mój prawnik żeby nie hałasowało bez farmerów. Reszta mnie nie obchodzi. Skoro robi się zgodnie z dokumentacją, która jest integralnym elementem systemu- która jest zmieniana- więc wadliwa to znaczy że cały system jest wadliwy. Jeżeli nawet teraz dałbym wkręty to już jest niezgodnie z dokumentacją- a jak zacznie rdzewieć to będą ze mnie znowu robić garbatego że normalnie nie rdzewieje. Po prostu sami jesteśmy sobie winni że wybieramy takie produkty które są ładne a nie funkcjonalne

----------


## damianwlkp

witam w weekend byl u mnie wykonawca na budowie zetelny facet znajacy sie na swojej robocie. Jezeli chodzi o rabek stanowczo polecal tylko ruukki kladli rozne firmy bud mat pruszynski i inne i zawsze bylo cos nie tak mnostwo reklamacji i sam material mowil ze jest niedopracowany by mial dlugo byc ladny na dachu. Czekam za wycena z ruukki premium classic taka wytlaczana zobaczymy na ile sia okresla dach mam 265m2 troszke skomplikowany fachowiec swoja prace juz wycenil na 36zlm2 latowanie folia i polozenie blachy z gwarancja wiec jak na rabek jest oki. Pojezdzimy z zona pod wskazane adresy gdzie juz oni kladli i poogladamy co i jak z fotek wygladalo ekstra

----------


## damianwlkp

witam bylismy z zona ogladac kilka domow poktytych rabkiem i chyba juz nam sie odwidzialo mimo ze bylo z daleka ekstra to juz z bliska na kazdym dachu szlo cos zauwazyc to zagniecenie to jakas fauda nie bylo nigdzie idealu i zonie juz to sie niespodobalo mimo ze blachy byly z ruukki purmat wytlaczany teraz bedziemy ogladac jakas dachowke karpiowke lub calkiem plaska bo tez bardzo ladna a blacha z ruukki miala byc ponad 20tys zl wiec i dachowke podobnie dostaniemy i bedzie spokojniejsza glowa pozdrawiam

----------


## Jabar1975

nasz budmat już ponad pół roku leży na dachu. 
Co do porównania do rukki, planiji i innych - Rukki - zwłaszcza w w wersji "skórki pomaranczy" świeci się na dachu jak lustro i jej kolor jest na tyle specyficzny, że ciężko nam było się zdecydować.  Padło na Budmat bo kolor był najbardzie nam odpowiadający i zbliżony do stolarki. - Był po prostu najciemniejszy i matowy.
Falować faluje - ale bez tragedii - po prostu taki system i materiał, który ma sporą rozszerzalność (wynikająca poniekąd z długości poszczególnych paneli - u nas ponad 7m).
Odgłosy - fakt - jest głośno - zwłaszcza przy porwistym wietrze. Fakt, że na razie jest tylko deskowanie OSB, papa, łaty i kontłaty i na poddaszu słychać ją. Nieco pomogło zamontowanie na jętkach podłogi OSB i mam nadzieje, że wyciszenie wełną i płyty GK jeszcze poprawią sytuacje. Trzeba ponoć zainwestować w wełne o większej gęstości (a najlepiej o dwóch rózżnych).

----------


## interona

Damian, miałam ten sam dylemat. Wybór padł na dachówkę ceramiczną płaską, braas turmalin. Cena dachówki była niższa od ceny blachy (badałam ruukki classic). Jestem bardzo zadowolona i polecam.




> witam bylismy z zona ogladac kilka domow poktytych rabkiem i chyba juz nam sie odwidzialo mimo ze bylo z daleka ekstra to juz z bliska na kazdym dachu szlo cos zauwazyc to zagniecenie to jakas fauda nie bylo nigdzie idealu i zonie juz to sie niespodobalo mimo ze blachy byly z ruukki purmat wytlaczany teraz bedziemy ogladac jakas dachowke karpiowke lub calkiem plaska bo tez bardzo ladna a blacha z ruukki miala byc ponad 20tys zl wiec i dachowke podobnie dostaniemy i bedzie spokojniejsza glowa pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> Falować faluje


Zdecydowałam się na prefalz(nie lubię dachówki).Wykonawca mnie od razu uprzedził że będzie w różnym stopniu falować.
Gięłam w rękach tytan cynk i prefalz,prefalz bardzo jest miękki,łatwo się wygina,trochę się boję,ale ogladałam realizacje tej ekipy i prawde mówiąc nic niepokojacego nie zauważyłam.Będę obserwować w róznych temperaturach i zdam zdecydowanym na rąbek relację.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pofalowanie blachy to normalne zjawisko. "Klik' to nietrafiona imitacja krycia na rąbek wymuszona przez trendy mody. Zastanawiam się w jakim celu montuje się ją na łatach skoro krycie wstępne to papa na deskowaniu? Materiał jest dość sprężysty i wymaga wyciszenia łat. Jak czytam, że ktoś wykonuje kompletne pokrycie za 36,- 1 m2 to współczuje wykonawcy i inwestorowi. Życzę wszystkim rozsądnych wyborów. A żeby była jasność aktualnie realizuję wymianę pokrycia dachu właśnie na "klika". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## winiu1

Andrzeju, a co myślisz o tym żeby ten nieszczęsny klik położyć na kleju, bezpośrednio na płycie OSB ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zważ, że takie zjawiska nie występują przy rąbku zaciskanym bo tam jest inny gatunek blachy (miękki). Na "kliku" musi być sprężysty aby ten zamek się zatrzasnął. Blacha miękka ułoży się i nierówności dachu nie są tu przeszkodą. Blacha sprężysta wymaga praktycznie idealnego wykonania powierzchni dachu i powinna być montowana na "makaronie" a skoro na łatach to łaty powinny być osłonięte paskami gąbki, 'makaronu" lub innego materiału tłumiącego. "Klik" zachowuje się tak jak zakrętka od słoika czy puszka od piwa. Nie ma dobrego rozwiązania bo jak za mocno dokręcona to strzela (stuka) jak z luzem do dudni w czasie wiatru. Myślę, że ten produkt nie ma przyszłości a został wymyślony na potrzeby trendów mody dla łatwości i prostoty montażu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## damianwlkp

witam ja pisalem o fachowcu ktory wycenil mi 36zl m2 bylem w poznaniu ogladac jego zrobione dachy i byly oki dodam wiecej ze byly jedne z ladniej zrobionych ktore widzielismy wiec fachowiec jest oki robil wiele tych dachow polecil mi go przedstawicie ruukki na wlkp i inne. Mimo ze z daleka bylo oki ale calkiem z bliska juz szlo cos zauwazyc dla estety ta blacha napewno sie nienadaje bo ciagle co spojzy na dach bedzie niezadowolony.  My jednak decydujemy sie na dachowke ceramiczna plaska tylko niewiadomo jeszcze jakiej firmy czekam za wycenami ale pierwsza pokazuje ze wyszlo tyle samo co blacha a plus taki ze dachowke mozemy polozyc sami

----------


## maggieQ

Nareszcie po roku oczekiwania robimy nasz dach.
Jeszcze nie ukończony ale juz cieszy oko. 
Homecactus dzieki za natchnienie  :wink: )

nasz dach prezentuje sie obecnie tak:

----------


## Gosia_A

maggieQ: nie znamy się, ale muszę Ci to napisać: dach macie PRZEEEEPIĘĘĘĘKNY!!!!!!!!!!!my również będziemy mieli dach dwuspadowy (budujemy TK12) i chcemy właśnie takie pokrycie :smile:

----------


## damianwlkp

teoretycznie ladny a co dzieje sie w takie wielkie upaly napewno blacha sie rozciaga i powstaja "budy" tz blach sie pofaluje podnosi sie bylem specjalnie znowu ogladac kilka dachow w poznaniu bo jakos niedaje mi to spokoju podoba nam sie ale jednak w goraczki niebylo dachugdzie by sie blacha nie unosila itd a poza tym u nas sporo okien dachowych a takie obrobki z tej blachy juz calkiem mi sie niepodobaja

----------


## maggieQ

czy  ja wiem czy ta obrobka okien taka straszna.
Ale wiadomo, ze każdemu ma prawo podobac się coś innego. 
U nas obróka okna wypadła jakby w najgorszym z mozliwych miejsc, bo okno przecina 3 panele (jak sie miesci w 2  to wychodzi pięknie i praktycznie nie widać obrobki) ale i tak ja przynajmniej nie narzekam.
A te pofalowania o których wspomina damian we wczesniejszym poscie to może od tego, że dachy były niewypoziomowane, bo krzywe dachy to pierwsza sprawa jaka wyklucza ładne ułożenie paneli na rabek. 
U nas 2 dni fachowcy prostowali (łatami i kontrłatami) po wcześniejszych "fachofcach"

okienko mamy tak obrobione (na zdjęciu nie ma jeszcze gąsiora na kalenicy, ale bedzie taki jak na malym daszku obok







> teoretycznie ladny a co dzieje sie w takie wielkie upaly napewno blacha sie rozciaga i powstaja "budy" tz blach sie pofaluje podnosi sie bylem specjalnie znowu ogladac kilka dachow w poznaniu bo jakos niedaje mi to spokoju podoba nam sie ale jednak w goraczki niebylo dachugdzie by sie blacha nie unosila itd a poza tym u nas sporo okien dachowych a takie obrobki z tej blachy juz calkiem mi sie niepodobaja

----------


## nika&lola

mam Ruuki Classic, grafitowy,  kładziony na płytę OSB i matę którą zalecił mi dekarz w porozumieniu z przedstawicielem Ruuki. 
Dekarz rekomendowany przez Ruuki.
Dach ma rok. Za nami zima i ostatnie upały. Nie odkształca się, nie faluje , nie dudni.
Deszczu nie słychać. Pod dachem 25-30 cm ocieplenia.
Efekt wizualny zawsze w największym stopniu zależy od fachowca, który się bierze za robotę.
życzę udanych wyborów !

----------


## pablomoc

Jedyna słuszna blacha na rąbek stojący to ruukki classic. U mnie jest zrobiona i miód malina. Zerknijcie do dziennika budowy są fotki. Blacha ma 50 lat gwarancji jest dużo grubsza od pruszyńskiego i ma powłoke pural mat. Gwoździem ciężko ją zarysować a pruszyńskiego można nawet paznokciem. Widziałem dom pokryty pruszyńskim i kiepsko to wyglądało.

ps. ciężko o ekipę która się orientuje w obróbkach z takiej blachy (kominy, okna itp) w ruukki (tylko firmowy sklep) jak kupuje się blachę to mają listy fachowców którzy przeszli u nich szkolenie i takich należy brać

----------


## pablomoc

Jedyna słuszna blacha na rąbek stojący to ruukki classic. U mnie jest zrobiona i miód malina. Zerknijcie do dziennika budowy są fotki. Blacha ma 50 lat gwarancji jest dużo grubsza od pruszyńskiego i ma powłoke pural mat. Gwoździem ciężko ją zarysować a pruszyńskiego można nawet paznokciem. Widziałem dom pokryty pruszyńskim i kiepsko to wyglądało.

ps. ciężko o ekipę która się orientuje w obróbkach z takiej blachy (kominy, okna itp) w ruukki (tylko firmowy sklep) jak kupuje się blachę to mają listy fachowców którzy przeszli u nich szkolenie i takich należy brać

----------


## damianwlkp

ale mi namieszaliscie hehe ja bylem w poznaniu i okolicach wlasnie adresy podawal mi przedstawiciel ruuki i to byly dachy robione przez ich fachowcow wiec byly niby oki ale moja zona jest esteta musi miec wszystko na tip top a tu dawalo sie zauwazac zawsze cos i mowi ze niechce sie denerwowac za kazdy raz jak sie bedzie przygladac w luboniu robi facet zrobil juz dach najwiekszy esteta jak go tytulowal pan przemek z ruuki no i zona zaraz jak pojechalismy zerkla i pokazala mi w 4 miejscach od goraczki powstal brzucha wtedy dawalo slonko ostro mimo ze sie podoba niejest to towar jak juz kiedys ktos napisal dla estety bedziemy klasc albo karpiowke czarna polysk albo plaska polysk jak na nasz dach dosc polamany to ruuki a dobra dachowka wychodzi podobnie. Co zrobic zona sie uparla i tak musi  byc jakis kompromis nalezy poszukac ja tez kilka zeczy robie jak mi sie podoba hehe troche elektroniki itd wprowadzam wygoda na 1 miejsu

----------


## marynata

Damianwlkp,co prawda mam "prawdziwy" rąbek a nie kliki,ale wykonawca też coś tam pojękiwał o falowaniu.Obserwuję,obserwuję i nic nie widzę, żadnych pofalowań.Za to widzę skopane karpiówki i inne nie trzymające wymiarów dachówki nawet tu na forum.
Wiesz co mi się wydaje?Że nie jest ważne co kładziesz na dach,tylko kto Ci to kładzie.Jak będziesz miał byle jakiego dekarza,to nawet najlepszy materiał nie pomoże,a dobry dekarz papą jak przykryje,to zrobi z tego dzieło sztuki.

----------


## damianwlkp

co racja to racja u mnie na budowie byli fachowcy dwoje polecani wlasnie z ruuki po ich szkoleniach i tylko to robia poczatkowo bylem juz ugadany ale wyszlo jak wyszlo co do dachowki to prawda jak z kazdym pokrycie partacz najladniejszy towar skopie ale dachowka sie nie odksztalca a blacha tak wiec sa takie mozliwosci i kazdy wlasnie co to kladzie informuje o tym by potem niebylo. Co do dachowki bede kladl z wujem sami wiec musi byc dobrze a wiem jak on robi i widze jego prace wiec sie nieobawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... nie jest ważne co kładziesz na dach,tylko kto Ci to kładzie.Jak będziesz miał byle jakiego dekarza,to nawet najlepszy materiał nie pomoże...


Amen. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marynata

Muszę powiedzieć że mój rąbek w te największe upały zafalował.
Nie były to jakieś buły rozsiane to tu to tam,ale mała,lekka,"równa" fala pokrywająca cały dach.
Na kominach nic.

----------


## damianwlkp

a wczesniej o tym pisalem to mowili ze niemozliwe ogladalem takie dachy i na kazdym to bylo ale sie skurczy i zniknie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest to normalne zjawisko i jak ktoś tego nie rozumie nie może mieć dachu krytego takim pokryciem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marynata

damianwlkp-tak jak mówi Andrzej,te wrażenia są chyba tylko dla niewielkiej części inwestorów.
Dla mnie dach nie stracił kompletnie uroku,ale napisałam o tym żeby inwestorzy których boli ta estetyka,a koniecznie chcą mieć rąbek, nie zastanawiali się czy rąbek robiony ręcznie(jaki ja mam)może być w tym kierunku lepszy od systemowych klików.
Może tylko ładniej i równiej faluje.

----------


## serwcom

witam, widziałem w mojej okolicy kilkanaście dachów pokrytych rąbkiem i powiem szczerze że nie zauważyłem na żadnym dachu jakichkolwiek pofalowań, czy to w upały (a ostatnio były dosyć wysokie temperatury), czy inna porą roku. Jedynie co mi się nie podoba to że po kilku latach zaczynają odznaczać się łaty. I tu jest moje pytanie do fachowców, czy można temu zaradzić, nie wiem np jakaś folia amortyzująca, wygłuszająca, czy coś innego
pozdrawiam

----------


## Yaa

napiszcie proszę wiecej jak oceniacie ten typ ( panel na rabek) pokrycia juz po jakims czasie uzytkowania
jak wizualnie ?, jak z halasem ?
czy w przypadku poddasza nieuzytkowego halas tez w jakis sposob moze przeszkadzac ?

----------


## m_a_r_i_o

Jesli komus nie przeszkadza efekt pofalowania na dachu to z chęcią sprzedam wszystkie panele SRP 25 kolor ciemny grafit bez przetłoczeń ok. 220m2. Wszystkie praktycznie nowe składowane wg skazań producenta, kilka z nich było założonych na dachu, ale nie posiada żadnych oznak użytkowania. Długości paneli ok 6,3m. Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany to tanio sprzedam- w takiej cenie na pewno nigdzie się go nie kupi. Panel w najlepszej powłoce Elite z 30-letnią gwarancją.
[email protected]

----------


## homecactus

Nasz dom obecnie wygląda tak (elewacja jeszcze nie gotowa - razie tylko klej i grunt)



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

CZy nie masz za mało rur spustowych. Przy tylu narożnikach . Jan.

----------


## homecactus

Od frontu jedna rura będzie dodana - będzie odprowadzała wodę na dach na garażu. 



> CZy nie masz za mało rur spustowych. Przy tylu narożnikach . Jan.

----------


## Jan P.

Teraz jest tam najwyżej. Będzie gimnastyka ,żeby przerobić spadki. Gdzie był inspektor nadzoru ? Blacharz bez doświadczenia ,  nie mówiąc o projektancie bo ci kreślą  różne bzdury ( wiadomo ,papier cierpliwy) Jan.

----------


## awieuro

> Nasz dom obecnie wygląda tak (elewacja jeszcze nie gotowa - razie tylko klej i grunt)
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
Chciałbym zobaczyć jak wygląda przejście rury spustowej przez gzyms od góry i połączenie blach gzymsowych. Po obejrzeniu tych dwóch detali można stwierdzić czy partacze czy nie :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy takim dachu sugerowałbym inwestorowi w miejsce rynien koryta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anawii

Witam !
Dom mamy w trakcie budowy, gdzieś za ok/ miesiąc będzie mógł wejść cieśla.
Dach dwuspadowy bezokapowy w literę L, chcemy pełne deskowanie z opapowaniem. 
Tak chcemy zostawić na zimę.
W nastepnym roku na to blachę na rąbek stojący. Rynny schowane w ociepleniu. 
Powierzchnia dachu to 270 m2
Szukam solidnej ekipy, która by mogła nam to wszystko zrobić. ( PS budujemy się w Wielkopolsce)
Prosze o jakieś namiary, może być na priv  :smile:

----------


## gramnet

Moja ekipa wlasnye polizyla kilka paneli i po przykreceniu do lat widac falowanie. Narazie przerwalismy prace. Stanelo na reklamacji blachy budmat prima click.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> . Rynny schowane w ociepleniu.


 Takie rozwiązanie to zły pomysł chyba, że  będą koryta. Oczywiście mogę się podjąć wykonania tego dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anawii

Tak, będą koryta rynnowe. 
Chodzi nam o coś takiego:


Dach mamy odeskowany i opapowany, wiosną albo wczesnym latem chcemy go pokryć blachą na rąbek stojący, teraz mamy czas do namysłu jaką wybrać...a może jakieś podpowiedzi  :wink: 
Panie Andrzeju, poproszę o wycenę, rysunek podeśle na @   :Smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To nie jest koryto to jest rynna gzymsowa. Trudno mi powiedzieć z jakiego jest materiału i jak jest łączona. A co będzie jak rynna zostanie przelana? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomdts

Witam 

Mam pytanie: jak musi być równa konstrukcja dachu i czy deskowanie może być wykorzystane po szalunku stropu i czy tolerancja 2-3mm w grubościach desek?

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Konstrukcja dachu czyli więźba powinna być starannie i dokładnie wykonana. W budownictwie nie ma możliwości ani też takiej potrzeby aby więźbę wykonać z milimetrową dokładnością. Takie deski jak najbardziej się nadają należy tylko je w miarę możliwości oczyścić z resztek zaprawy czy betonu oraz usunąć korę i gwoździe. Dobrze byłoby je zaimpregnować. Natomiast nie będą się  nadawały deski zbutwiałe i zaatakowane przez szkodniki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dusiaczek

Witam,

po wielu perturbacjach i kilku zmianach dotyczących dachu - stanęło na bud macie prime click - 
na dachu mamy osb, membranę  fel'x Icopala -bo szykowaliśmy dach pod gont bitumiczny - ale tak nas nastraszyli wszyscy ze nietrwałe ittp

co fachowo położyć pod rąbek? łaty i kontrłaty  - jaki wymiar i rozstaw?

pozdrawiam,
Aga

----------


## bracki88

Pełne deskowanie (ew. ażurowo) i specjalna mata. Łaty i kontry pomijamy. Dach płaski jest bardzo podatny na zawilgocenia. Płyty osb dobrze jest przykręcać wkrętami a nie gwoździami, bo lubią wychodzić na wierzch jak drewno się rozsycha. Blacha na rąbki pracuje (nagrzewa się i studzi) więc może się przetrzeć o wystające łebki. Ostatnia rzecz to dobry wykonawca, bo rąbek to nie blachodachówka. Wystarczy popatrzeć na okap i od razu widać czy ktoś ma pojęcie o blasze na rąbek czy nie.

----------


## dusiaczek

witam,
czy nasza membrana może zostać czy jest nie odpowiednia?
pozdrawiam,
Aga

p.s.
 nasz wykonawca kazał zamówić łaty i kontrłaty..........

----------


## bracki88

> p.s.
>  nasz wykonawca kazał zamówić łaty i kontrłaty..........


No to miejmy nadzieję że wie co robi. To są blachy o grubości 0,5 mm. Niby mają lekkie przetłoczenie, ale jest ono minimalne, co wg mnie blachy jakoś bardzo nie usztywnia. Z tymi łatami chodzi o to, żeby nie odgniotły z czasem blachy (na blasze zalega śnieg itd). Zapewne te kontry i łaty są dlatego, że membrana już na dachu jest i dekarz chce ją wykorzystać. Kilkoro forumowiczów skarżyło się, że blacha im faluje i kładli ją właśnie na łatach. Takie moje zdanie.

----------


## dusiaczek

> No to miejmy nadzieję że wie co robi.


nie wiem jakie Wy macie zdanie ale wydaje mi się ze temat trzeba przynajmniej liznąć :/

----------


## generalx

Wracam do tematu po póltora rocznej przerwie. Jest dokładnie tak jak przewidział mój prawnik: Sam Pan Prezes firmy Plannia nakłaniał nas najpierw żebyśmy wkręcili sobie więcej wkrętów-oficjalna ocena techniczna(ale na własną odpowiedzialność :bye:  bo tracimy wówczas gwarancję) a potem nakłaniał nas żeby jednak podpisać "inicjatywę handlową"(zamiast zgłaszania sprawy do sądu) w której oni deklarują się "coś" z tym zrobić. Oczywiście słowo "reklamacja" nigdzie nie padło. Minął okres gwarancji .... i zgodnie z nazwą firmy zostaliśmy OLANNI. Jedyny wniosek z tej całej historii- to następnym razem kupię sobie blachę trapezową- nawet goły ocynk- i będę co pięć lat biegał po dachu z pędzlem. wolę to niż kolejny raz być wyd..... przez kolejną korporację. Jak ktoś chce to mogę na prywatne maile przesłać więcej ciekawostek z takiej dyskusji żeby się pośmiać, bo boję się że jak napiszę to na forum to zostanę jeszcze oskarżony o oczernianie wizerunku firmy i jej pracowników.

----------


## photos

Na poczatku napiszę....handluję...plannja rownież....
To jest forum a nie sąd i mowa pod przysięgą...ja bym pisał co mam do danej marki. I choć ja mam o tej firmie bardzo dobre zdanie, pewnie dlatego że jeszcze mi sie nic podobnego nie trafiło. Ludzie zagladają tu po to aby zasięgąc opini, nie tylko o produkcie ale też o producencie. Mimo iż sprzedaję produkty kilku producentow zawsze staram sie obiektywnie przedstawic blachy każdego z nich.

----------


## emiles

Witam. Czytając wpisy w pełni potwierdzam stwierdzenia generalx odnośnie zachowania paneli. U mnie są panele pruszyńskiego. Drobne falowanie jestem w stanie zaakceptować, jednak wibracje na wietrze doprowadzają mnie do nerwicy z obawy przed tym żeby cała blacha nie pofrunęła do innej miejscowości. Według mnie grubość wełny od spodu może wyciszy wnętrze jednak stojąc na zewnątrz widzę jak panele "podskakują". Mam nadzieję, że wkręty pod rąbkiem nie zostaną wyrwane. W przypływie gotówki na pewno wymienię te "piękne" panele na chociażby wspomnianą trapezówkę. Póki co mam pytanie w kwestii farmerów. Czy w ogóle można ich użyć poprzez wkręcenie przez środek panela na jego długości tj. ok. 6m powiedzmy w ilości 5 sztuk. Czy nie spowoduje to "przeciekania" i większego falowania blachy.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Ponieważ jestem po ułożeniu pokrycia dachowego z paneli łączonych na rąbek stojący. Napisze czego się dowiedziałem od 5 wykonawców któzy byli brani pod uwagę w końcowym castingu na mojego wykonawcę. 
1. Panel panelowi nie równy a cena idzie za jakością. 1 wykonawca powoził mnie nawet po swoich budowach i pokazał jaka różnica jest w ułożeniu różnych paneli przez tego samego wykonawcę. 
2. Bardzo ważne są równe powierzchnie na połaciach dachu już na etapie więźby dachowej. 
3. Pod rąbek w panelach nie trzeba robić pełnego deskowania. U mnie wyglądało to tak: Gęste łacenie grubszymi latami plus dobra folia  (u mnie Dorken maxx plus, balach Ruukki Classic z przetłoczeniami wzmacniającymi)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mało profesjonalne wykonanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> Mało profesjonalne wykonanie. Pozdrawiam.


Mało profesjonalna opinia.. 
Ale jak mawiał klasyk

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak sam pisałeś zrobiłeś casting to chyba wiedziałeś kogo wybierasz czyli masz pojęcie. Jak masz wykonany kosz? Źle rozmierzona połać, brak symetrii ale skoro Tobie to nie przeszkadza to OK.  A tak na marginesie to chciałeś być dowcipny? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Po twoich profesjonalnych opiniach widać że jesteś typowym fachofffcem dachowcem co pozjadał wszystkie rozumy a krytyka to twoje drugie imię. Lubiłem takich na mojej budowie. Było ich paru. Przyjdzie taki, pogada, pocmoka, ponarzeka na innych, na projekt, na architekta że on by zrobił inaczej, że jak to bez symetrii itd. w końcu sam jest ideał i szybko idzie... bez kolejnego zlecenia. Bida w kieszeni, jest czas to posiedzi na muratorze objechać konkurencje. Może tu coś mu wpadnie  :no: 

Andrzeju nie krytykuj tylko doradzaj, będziesz lepiej spał i na coś się przydasz  :yes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak widać nie wiele rozumiesz z tego co piszę ale nie musisz. Nie wiele też się dowiedziałeś od swoich potencjalnych wykonawców. Masz dach więc żadne rady Ci nie potrzebne. A tak na marginesie ja w castingach nie uczestniczę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Ty wiesz najlepiej o tym co ja wiem i czego sie dowiedziałem??  :big lol:  Mam dach i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony, nie żałuje wydanych $. To chyba najlepsza nagroda dla wykonawcy. Polecę go każdemu. Piszę na co uważać dla tych co dachu nie mają. A uważać trzeba na takich jak Ty co  widać słychać i czuć. Dobry wykonawca to 70% sukcesu.  Dach jest równiutki i prosty, a do łatwych nie należał (ma 17 płaszczyzn i bardzo mały kąt).  Nie faluje, nic nie puka i nie telepie na wietrze. Wiem tyle ile było mi potrzebne, nie zajmuje sie dekarstwem zawodowo wiec nie ma takiej potrzeby. To co wiem również to że mój dekarz właśnie kryje kolejny dach i nie ma nawet czasu żeby siedzieć i sie wymądrzać na forach.  Ty może i wiedzę masz większą niż ja ale sposób w jaki to okazujesz na łamach forum jasno pokazuje jaki fachoffiec z Ciebie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To Twój dach i twoja sprawa. Najważniejsze , że jesteś zadowolony bo o to chodzi. Natomiast jak nie masz pojęcia o dachu to nie pisz o poprawnym wykonaniu wklejając zdjęcia z błędami wykonawczymi. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej Tobie nie doradzam i nie doradziłbym nawet gdybyś o to prosił. Natomiast piszę o błędach aby na takie wykonanie zwrócili uwagę, ci którzy jeszcze dachów nie mają. Pozwól również abym dowolnie dysponował swoim czasem bo Tobie nic do tego. I jeszcze mała prośba miarkuj się z oceną mojej wiedzy bo jak sam piszesz nie masz do tego żadnych uprawnień ani kwalifikacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Profesjonalnie na podstawie zdjęcia (obiektywem szerokokątnym) zauważyłeś brak symetrii??? Jak to zmierzyłeś? Uświadom nieoświeconych? Wpadnij z miarką  a potem tu sam ładnie wszystko odszczekasz, ok? Poza wiedzą której nie potrafisz tu przekazać potrzeba tu takich osób (jak ja) którzy będą ostrzegać przed takimi jak Ty.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przyjacielu wyluzuj bo nie zaśniesz!  :cool: Czy nie rozumiesz co piszę? :Confused:  Tobie się to podoba i bardzo dobrze!  :yes: Pewnych rzeczy nie widzisz bo się na tym nie znasz :no: , bo nie wiesz, że można wykonać to lepiej. :sad:  Pogodnych snów.  :cool: Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Profesjonalnie na podstawie zdjęcia (obiektywem szerokokątnym) zauważyłeś brak symetrii??? Jak to zmierzyłeś? Uświadom nieoświeconych? Wpadnij z miarką  a potem tu sam ładnie wszystko odszczekasz, ok? Poza wiedzą której nie potrafisz tu przekazać potrzeba tu takich osób (jak ja) którzy będą ostrzegać przed takimi jak Ty.


Aż brak mi słów . . . Mimo, że w życiu ich nie szczędzę . . . Ale, żeby porywać się z motyką na Słońce hmmm masz odwagę i masz TUPET

----------


## CzarnyIwan

:WTF: Ja spokojny jestem, taki spec ja Ty może mnie jedynie rozbawić i dlatego ciągnę temat. Obok mojego przyjaciela to nawet pewnie nie stałeś więc odpuść :cool: . Każda twoja kolejna odpowiedz pogrąża Cie coraz bardziej  :big lol:  .  Twoja niepodważalna racja wyniesiona na podstawie zdjęcia wręcz powala. Wytykasz błędy, potem nie potrafisz (nie chcesz) ich wyjaśnić ciemnocie, powołując sie na moją niewiedzę. "Nie wytłumaczę Ci, przecież sie na tym nie znasz...Wiem ale nie powiem, ja zrobił bym to lepiej"  Ile ja już tego słyszałem. Prawdziwy fachoffiec. To co tu robi taki spec? Przecież nie piszesz tego z dachu który właśnie kładziesz kolejnemu zadowolonemu klientowi.  Zagmatwam sprawę to uznają mnie za autorytet. Dla wszystkich inwestorów którzy to czytają: omijacie wykonawców którzy sami się tu ogłaszają. To w większości (nie wszyscy) bezrobotni ludzie którzy szukają tu zleceń. Co druga tzw "porada" takiego kończy się tekstem, chętnie podejmę sie wykonania tego zadania. Łatwo to rozpoznać po treściach jakie zamieszcza. Aż mam ochotę jutro założyć sobie lewy profil i wstawić wątek pt: szukam wykonawcy dachu. Wiem kto będzie pierwszy w kolejce. Nasz drogi Andrew.
 Warto szukać ludzi z polecenia, obejrzeć poprzednie prace danej ekipy (na żywo nie z fotek) porozmawiać z poprzednim zleceniodawcą, sprawdzić opinie w internecie, ale nie te co sobie wykonawca (Andrzej) sam wystawił razem ze szwagrem i sąsiadką. Trochę to pracy ale warto.  :good night:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Odpuść sobie i wyluzuj. Ciesz się swoim dachem. Pozdrawiam :bye: .

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Jak prawdziwy fachoffiec musi mieć ostatnie słowo... :no:

----------


## przemkow91

> Ponieważ jestem po ułożeniu pokrycia dachowego z paneli łączonych na rąbek stojący. Napisze czego się dowiedziałem od 5 wykonawców któzy byli brani pod uwagę w końcowym castingu na mojego wykonawcę. 
> 1. Panel panelowi nie równy a cena idzie za jakością. 1 wykonawca powoził mnie nawet po swoich budowach i pokazał jaka różnica jest w ułożeniu różnych paneli przez tego samego wykonawcę. 
> 2. Bardzo ważne są równe powierzchnie na połaciach dachu już na etapie więźby dachowej. 
> 3. Pod rąbek w panelach nie trzeba robić pełnego deskowania. U mnie wyglądało to tak: Gęste łacenie grubszymi latami plus dobra folia  (u mnie Dorken maxx plus, balach Ruukki Classic z przetłoczeniami wzmacniającymi)
> Załącznik 248944Załącznik 248945



Witam trochę odgrzebałem temat jednak mam pytanie. Jestem zainteresowany tym pokryciem jednak na innych zdjęciach widzę że wszystkie rąbki pokrywają się ze sobą na przełamaniach a tutaj jest przesunięcie, z czego wynikało to przesunięcie arkuszy?

----------


## Banschee

Na moje nieszczęście zdecydowałem się na pokrycie dachu blachą na rąbek. Ten syf tak się tłucze na wietrze, że o sypialni na poddaszu można zapomnieć....tragedia!!! Jak wieje wiatr to dźwięki dochodzące z dachu praktycznie nie różnią się od grzmotów burzy! Szczerze nikomu nie polecam...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz źle zamontowane pokrycie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BigSack

Cała sprawa jest od początku błędnie nazwana. Wszyscy mówią, że dotyczy to blach na tzw. rąbek stojący. Tymczasem mamy do czynienia z blachą na tzw. KLIK - jest to imitacja rąbka stojącego. Blacha na tzw. rąbek stojący jest wykonywana na zasadzie felcowania mechanicznego lub ręcznego z materiałów o dużej plastyczności takich jak: miedź, cynk, blacha stalowa o zupełnie innych parametrach plastyczności niż panel dachowy typu KLIK. Dla klienta wygląda to bardzo podobnie, lecz są to zupełnie dwa inne i różne produkty. Blacha na rąbek była stosowana już w okresie przedwojennym i pokrywa większość zabytkowych obiektów. Blacha na KLIK jest jej imitacją, wymyśloną przez firmę RUUKKI, która jest bardzo modnym pokryciem. Obecnie większość firm oferuje ten produkt. Najlepszym jakościowo produktem jest produkt firmy RUUKKI, która oprócz swoich produktów oferuje panel KLIK przejętej w ubiegłym roku (tj. 2016) szwedzkiej PLANJIA. Z reszty producentów indywidualnym podejściem do tego produktu jest zastosowanie przez firmę Pruszyński tzw. mikrofali. Zarówno RUUKKI, jak i mikrofala Pruszyńskiego przenoszą odpowiednio naprężenia pasów KLIK i nie widać na nich nieestetycznie wyglądających "bąbli".

----------

